# New Foster Mommy Coming Soon!!!



## goldenmileslv (Apr 11, 2008)

I am new here. I have filled out the application to foster Goldens from the Golden Retriever Rescue of Southern Nevada today. I am so excited. I adopted my Buddy from there four years ago. He was a great addition to our little family. He is now Miles' best friend. I was looking at their website last week and I was thinking what I can do for them. They are getting alot of dogs in. They are boarding and taking the dogs to doggy day cares. That can get pretty expensive. I thought I can't give money but I can help by giving my home to a golden in need. I would like some advice from anyone that can give me any on being a foster mom. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Fostering goldens is one of the most rewarding things I have ever done. It really is trial and error, to be honest. You learn what works with your household and your pack. I do puppies because I not only have 3 dogs of my own, but I have 4 cats and with puppies I can teach them to leave the cats alone and don't have to fear that they might get injured. But I started out fostering seniors, then only males (I had 3 female dogs at the time) and then young females. Finally I have gone to puppies, usually the males.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is great you are going to help by fostering. I would suggest first to buy a crate before your first dog arrives. These come in handy for so many things when fostering. Each foster dog will be different and the first 2 weeks seemed to be where you are getting to see all the good and bad things about each dog. 
I am sure you will enjoy the experience. As questions arise when fostering feel free to post them here. There are many great people here that have fostered many dogs, and have great knowledge that they can share with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations!

*You have done an extremely wonderful thing-dogs will live because of you.
Foster homes are always in VERY short supply.*I envy you!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless you.... this is a very loving expression of concern for our beloved breed. Be sure to keep us posted and show us pics of your additions..... you never know, alot of us forum members always have an eye out for a new baby.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bless you for doing this for the dogs. I am still trying to talk the hubby into fostering.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hear, hear!

What a wonderful thing you are doing!

We hope it brings you many, many happy hours--not only for you but for all the Goldens whose lives you'll enrich!

SJ


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

I can not give you any advice because I am a failed Foster Mommy three times over. Get them and need to keep them I can not let them go. I do much better just doing my resuce work with our rescue and that mostly entails transport. My friend Joan houses all the pups. She cry's every time one gets adopted. Best of luck to you and thank you so very much for what you are doing. We are in desperate need of foster Mommies. And I do agree the younger one's are easier if you have cats. However the Seniors are the one's in dire need because the take the longest to get adopted.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

LoL....I have failed 3 times as well...I would at first when you bring him home make sure all the toys and bones are picked up. and bring them out slowly after you see how your dogs and the new foster get along. I would also get a crate. My fosters get treated like they are my own, they follow the same schedule etc. The only thing I dont allow(or I should say Maggie doesnt) allow them to sleep with us. I make sure the foster gets 1 on 1 times like mine do.


----------

